# 2 Festplatten verbinden



## marcoX (25. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe einen Pc mit einer ATA (so heisst die glaub ich) und einen uralten SCSI Rechner.
Dieser ist nun eigendlich nur mehr Schrott, ausser die Festplatte. Ich würde die Platte gerne
als zweit Platte her nehmen.

Kann man denn eine SCSI Platte dran hängen?

Gruß
Marco


----------



## Tobias K. (25. Januar 2004)

moin


Du kannst die beiden Festplatten nciht zusammen schliessen! Für die SCSI Platte brauchst du eine SCSI Karte. In deinem alten Rechner sollte ja eigentlich noch so eine Karte sein. Falls die überhaupt noch auf dein neues Board passt.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------

